# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  الوافي الذهبي للترجمة العربية الفورية Golden Al-Wafiâ v1.12

## سالي جمعة

âGolden Al-Wafi
Arabic Translator
برنامج الوافي الذهبي
*للترجمة العربية الفورية*
[الإصدار 1.12]





*متطلبات تشغيل الوافي الذهبي*

-* نظام التشغيل: وندووز العربي من الإصدارات التالية:*
NT/ ME/ XP/ 2000/ 98

*- أجهزة الحاسوب:*
تعتمد سرعة الترجمة على سرعة الحاسبة المستعملة وحجم الذاكرة فيها. حيث أن البرنامج برمتّه يُحمّل في الذاكرة وتتم عملية الترجمة هناك أيضاً. ويمكن القول بأن سرعة 3000 كلمة في الدقيقة يمكن الوصول إليها عند استعمال حاسبة بالمواصفات التالية:
حاسبة شخصية من نوع (آي بي إم IBM PC 133) بسرعة 133 ميغاهيرتز أو أي حاسبة متوافقة معها بذاكرة لا تقل عن 32 ميغابايت (ويفضّل 64) مع قرص صلب بحدود 30 ميغابايت ومشغّل أقراص مدمجة CD وشاشة ملونة SVGA مع الماوس ولوحة مفاتيح عربية/إنجليزية.

*للتحميل :* *إضغـــط هنـــا*
السيربال + الكيجن فى المرفقات 
حجم الملف : 23.8 MB

_كاتب الموضوع :syrianboy

http://www.f-law.net/law/attachment....8&d=1201702686
_

----------


## kiro 2010

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mohamed

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الطائر المجروح

الف شكر نرجوا المزيد ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## حسن رشوان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جهد رائع ومتميز , مع أطيب التمنيات بالنجاح والتوفيق , ومع خالص الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## أم خطاب

برنامج أفاد الكثير من الناس

----------

